# اللهجة المصرية : منقاد



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد معنى كلمة منقاد


كما قال الشاعر

يا رب
تفضل حلاوة سلام اول لقا في ايدينا
و فرح اول ميعاد منقاد شموع حوالينا


----------



## akhooha

وهل تستطيع ان تكرمنا باسم الشاعر وعنوان قصيدته؟ وشكرا٠​


----------



## A doctor

الشاعر مرسي جميل عزيز
قصيدة الف ليلة وليلة


----------



## cherine

منقاد (أليست "منقادة"؟) هنا تعني مُضاءَة. فنحن نستخدم الفعل قاد-يقيد (مع نطق القاف همزة) بمعنى أضاء- يُضيء.


----------



## A doctor

الكلمة منقاد وليس منقادة


----------



## Bakr

أجل في أغنية الست أم كلثوم الكلمة "منقاد" وشيرين أعطت التفسير
وفرح اول ميعاد منقاد شموع حوالينا
أضاء يضئ، كنت سأقول يوقد وموقد بالعربية الفصحى
أي "فرح أول ميعاد" الذي يوقد أو يضئ الشموع حوالينا


----------



## Khaled Doda

اهلا

نعم اخى معنى منقاد هو مضاء

لان يقيد = يضئ
منقاده -واحياتا متقاده -بمعنى مضاده

وطبعا مع نطق القاف همزه


----------



## cherine

Bakr said:


> أضاء يضئ، كنت سأقول يوقد وموقد بالعربية الفصحى



شكرًا للتصويب با بكر. نعم، الفعل هو أوقد وليس قاد.


----------

